# 10% Off Jackson Star series kayaks



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Looking for a new playboat at a great price? We're taking 10% off all our new, in-stock Jackson Stars, AllStars, SuperStars and MonStars in both Super Linear and Elite! Add to that 15% off accessories when you buy a new boat, and you've got an even better deal on your new kayak setup.

We've got demos in all sizes for you to try before you buy, so stop by and check 'em out at 4Corners Riversports or see them online at: 

Kayaks & Acc. » Whitewater Kayaks » Freestyle / Rodeo Kayaks | 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes, this is a nation wide sale. So stop by your local retailer to get this offer that lasts for 2 weeks. Or check this link for more info.

Jackson Star Elite - Star, Allstar, Super Star, Monstar


----------

